# Problem mit 3.1 und Let's Encrypt - Invalid Response



## Cruiser13 (29. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ich habe ISPConfig (auf Debian 8 mit Apache) auf 3.1 aktualisiert und versuche Let's Encrypt zum Laufen zu bekommen.
Wenn ich den Haken für "Let's Encrypt SSL" setze, ist er nach einer Weile wieder entfernt - die Seite bleibt unter https nicht verfügbar.

Im letsencrypt.log steht dazu das hier:


```
The following errors were reported by the server:

Domain: www.domain.com
Type:   unauthorized
Detail: Invalid response from http://www.domain.com/.well-known/acme-challenge/cshCRdhashundsoweiter: "<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http"

To fix these errors, please make sure that your domain name was entered correctly and the DNS A record(s) for that domain contain(s) the right IP address.
2016-09-29 08:15:06,815:INFO:certbot.auth_handler:Cleaning up challenges
2016-09-29 08:15:06,815:DEBUG:certbot.plugins.webroot:Removing /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/acme/.well-known/acme-challenge/vwXihashundsoweiter
2016-09-29 08:15:06,816:DEBUG:certbot.plugins.webroot:Removing /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/acme/.well-known/acme-challenge/cshCRdhashundsoweiter
2016-09-29 08:15:06,816:INFO:certbot.plugins.webroot:Unable to clean up challenge directory /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/acme/.well-known/acme-challenge
2016-09-29 08:15:06,817:DEBUG:certbot.plugins.webroot:Error was: [Errno 39] Directory not empty: '/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/acme/.well-known/acme-challenge'
2016-09-29 08:15:06,818:DEBUG:certbot.main:Exiting abnormally:
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/bin/letsencrypt", line 9, in <module>
    load_entry_point('certbot==0.8.1', 'console_scripts', 'certbot')()
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/certbot/main.py", line 744, in main
    return config.func(config, plugins)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/certbot/main.py", line 555, in obtain_cert
    _, action = _auth_from_domains(le_client, config, domains, lineage)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/certbot/main.py", line 94, in _auth_from_domains
    lineage = le_client.obtain_and_enroll_certificate(domains)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/certbot/client.py", line 276, in obtain_and_enroll_certificate
    certr, chain, key, _ = self.obtain_certificate(domains)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/certbot/client.py", line 247, in obtain_certificate
    self.config.allow_subset_of_names)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/certbot/auth_handler.py", line 74, in get_authorizations
    self._respond(resp, best_effort)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/certbot/auth_handler.py", line 131, in _respond
    self._poll_challenges(chall_update, best_effort)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/certbot/auth_handler.py", line 195, in _poll_challenges
    raise errors.FailedChallenges(all_failed_achalls)
FailedChallenges: Failed authorization procedure. www.domain.com (http-01): urn:acme:error:unauthorized :: The client lacks sufficient authorization :: Invalid response from http://www.domain.com/.well-known/acme-challenge/cshCRdhashundsoweiter: "<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http"
```
Die Domain zeigt exakt auf die IP-Adresse (und das schon seit Tagen), wenn ich den Ordner /.well-known/acme-challenge manuell anlegen und eine test.txt reinlege kann ich diese auch aufrufen.

Hat jemand eine Idee wo man da ansetzen könnte um den Fehler zu finden? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## Cruiser13 (29. Sep. 2016)

Okay, ich habe jetzt Let's Encrypt (certbot) nach der Anleitung im neuen 3.1 Manual nochmal drüberinstalliert. Auf der oben getesteten Domain ist leider nach wie vor der gleiche Fehler aber auf einer weiteren Domain hat das Ganze nun funktioniert und das Zertifikat läuft... scheint also nur manche Domains zu betreffen. Habe aber keine Idee woran es liegen könnte.

Im Log läuft alles gleich ab bis hier:

```
2016-09-29 12:38:03,590:DEBUG:acme.challenges:dns-01 was not recognized, full message: {u'status': u'pending', u'token': u'sometoken', u'type': u'dns-01', u'uri': u'https://acme-v01.api.letsencrypt.org/acme/challenge/somehashtag'}
```
Danach kommt bei der ersten Domain die oben genannte Fehlermeldung, bei der zweiten Domain dagegen geht es so weiter:

```
2016-09-29 12:38:03,591:INFO:certbot.auth_handler:Performing the following challenges:
2016-09-29 12:38:03,591:INFO:certbot.auth_handler:http-01 challenge for domaintwo.com
2016-09-29 12:38:03,591:INFO:certbot.auth_handler:http-01 challenge for www.domaintwo.com
2016-09-29 12:38:03,592:INFO:certbot.plugins.webroot:Using the webroot path /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/acme for all unmatched domains.
2016-09-29 12:38:03,592:DEBUG:certbot.plugins.webroot:Creating root challenges validation dir at /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/acme/.well-known/acme-challenge
2016-09-29 12:38:03,592:DEBUG:certbot.plugins.webroot:Creating root challenges validation dir at /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/acme/.well-known/acme-challenge
2016-09-29 12:38:03,605:DEBUG:certbot.plugins.webroot:Attempting to save validation to /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/acme/.well-known/acme-challenge/somehash
2016-09-29 12:38:03,615:DEBUG:certbot.plugins.webroot:Attempting to save validation to /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/acme/.well-known/acme-challenge/someotherhash
2016-09-29 12:38:03,615:INFO:certbot.auth_handler:Waiting for verification...
```
Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann und wie ich es auf der ersten Domain beheben könnte?


----------



## Cruiser13 (27. Okt. 2016)

ISPConfig 3.1.1 hat das Problem gelöst


----------

